# Caimen Rope Work



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Did Erik's Wheel for the Caimen, turned out sweet!

Completed Wheel









On the Caimen


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Good work man!! Where's the report from Sunday?!?!?!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Report from Sunday- Found the School of reds 10-15lbs. Erik had one shot, and didn't connect. 2 trout as a prize. Oh, and it was windy, and only a 2hr trip.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That's trick!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice! What's the name of that knot/weave style?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool  tell us more


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ringbolt hitch with turks head ends

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHPeKSq7ReY[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOggbaxlZro[/media]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Slight off topic but could anyone reccomend a good braid that is not overly difficult to use for a kill switch rope?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Ringbolt hitch with turks head ends



Close, Corkscombing and Turks head

http://www.animatedknots.com/turksh...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

http://www.marinews.com/Cockscombing-622.php


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

tee-hee...tomayto...tomahto
still the same pattern by either name... 



> Cockscombing Also known as: Ringbolt Hitching


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Slight off topic but could anyone reccomend a good braid that is not overly difficult to use for a kill switch rope?


Paracord! It's great for everything...but not doing custom ropework. Really you can use any rope that isn't waxed, but Paracord will last longer.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You do some awesome work!

-T


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow thats looks sweet. How long does it take? Is there glue holding the rope in place?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Wow thats looks sweet. How long does it take? Is there glue holding the rope in place?


No glue. The wheel had notches in the back that help hold the knots in place. You just have to pull the cord really tight! If you wanted to make it more secure you can put a clear varnish on it.

How long does it take? First time I did it, it took 2 days. This one I did in 6 hours...at work. I could have really done it in around 4...with a gallon of sweet tea and the TV on.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Slight off topic but could anyone reccomend a good braid that is not overly difficult to use for a kill switch rope?
> 
> 
> Paracord!  It's great for everything...but not doing custom ropework.  Really you can use any rope that isn't waxed, but Paracord will last longer.


Thanks. Any specific braid knot/method I should use?

Rope work looks awesome btw


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Posted by: Skinny_Water Posted on: Today at 6:51pm 
This one I did in 6 hours...at work. I could have really done it in around 4...with a gallon of sweet tea and the TV on 

Why waste precious free time...scrap the tea, turn on the tube, crack open a cold one and get paid while making something really cool!


----------

